# jobs near malaga



## grahamhanson (Jan 5, 2008)

Would Like Some Advice On Finding A Job On The Costa Del Sol.
Me And My Family Are Looking To Move Out There As Soon As I Can
Find A Job.
I Am Currently Working For Vw As A Sales Executive Selling New/used Cars,and Have Other Sales Experience.
Can Some One Advice Me On Any Positions That May Be Vacant.
I Have Worked In Spain Before Manageing A Bar/restaurant So I No What The Spanish Way Of Life Is Like,and I Can Speak A Bit Of Spanish.
Many Thanks Graham.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

grahamhanson said:


> Would Like Some Advice On Finding A Job On The Costa Del Sol.
> Me And My Family Are Looking To Move Out There As Soon As I Can
> Find A Job.
> I Am Currently Working For Vw As A Sales Executive Selling New/used Cars,and Have Other Sales Experience.
> ...


Heres a start for you 

..:: Adecco ::..
Costa Blanca Recruitment
Gtrabajo
InfoJobs.net - Bolsa de trabajo, ofertas de empleo
Job Search - Spain - Abroad, free ads Spain
Jobs in Spain - Recruit Spain
Jobs in Spain Employment in Spain: Job Search Spain Job Vacancy in Spain Job work in Spain - Job Spain
OficinaEmpleo.com. Empleo. Ofertas de empleo. Bolsa de trabajo. Recursos Humanos. RRHH.
SPAIN
Spain Jobs in Spain Job Search.


----------



## bevanddanmark (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi, I'm an educated dental assistant. Is it possible to find work maybe in the international community? My husband and I are planning to move to Spain in the next couple of months.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

bevanddanmark said:


> Hi, I'm an educated dental assistant. Is it possible to find work maybe in the international community? My husband and I are planning to move to Spain in the next couple of months.


Dont know what the salaries will be like it you manage to get a job. A filling over here is only €45


----------

